# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  lampinieks ar 6c33c

## osscar

Par cik te biku stutēju lampinieku, un gribas pēc iespējas vienkāršāk. lampas un izejnieki jau ir sagādāti un vadoties , ka varu dabūt poļu toru TSTL ar paredzētu lampu spriegumiem kā kā bildē + vadoties no Isegrim ieteikuma par 6n6p un Didža domas par atsevišķu mazu trafu nobīdei  - salipināju kaut ko tādu. Ko sak alampinieki. kaut kas tāds varētu rūkt ? Vēl skatījos , ka daži liek otrajai triodei katodā poci virknē ar rezistoru- tipa notrimmerē kropļojumus. uz pusi  mazāks THD izejā. vai ir vērts tādu risinājumu apskatīt ?

----------


## Didzis

Mīnusa ķēdē pocis nepareizi iezīmēts .Pocis jāieslēdz tā, ja pazūd kontakts ,tad ir pilns mīnuss izejas lampai uz tīkliņa.Tad nekad nenokausies izejas lampas. Poci likt katodā ir bezjēdzīgi. Tāpat neko nesaregulēsi.Vari tāpat kā izejas lampai priekšspriegumu regulēt ar mīnusu. Tad gan lampu ideāli darba punktā iedzīsi. Cits jautājums,vai to vajag. Otrai lampai tīkliņš pret zemi ar 1,7K,tā nevar būt. Tu to shēmu no kautkurienes paņēmi , vai pats štukoji. 47K otrās lampas anodā arī liekas pārāk daudz. Tev sanāks augstomīga izeja uz 6C33C.

----------


## osscar

priekšu aptuveni tādu esmu manījis gan uz krievu gan importa lampām . kā reiz priekš 33 -trešās. tur otrai tīkliņā 470k. man rokraksts nesaprotams. tas nav pocis domāts - bet gan shematiski - ka tur regulācija ar stabilitronu vai kā savādāk. nu tur jāpadomā vēl. pliks pocis tur nebūs.

----------


## osscar

paldies par paildinājumiem  ::

----------


## Zigis

Ar 6c33c gan neesmu darbojies, vai ar vienu pakāpi sprieguma pastiprinātājam nepietiek? Kādus izejniekus esi iegādājies?

Ja es taisītu un būtu viegli pieejami divi neatkarīgi anodspriegumi, noteikti padomātu par "divstāvīgo" Loftin-White, atbrīvotos no viena "caurejas" kondensatora :: 
Kādus gadus atpakaļ maketēju-eksperimentēju ar 6N8S + 6N3P visādos veidos. Pilnīgi subjektīvi Lftin-White patika stipri labāk par tradicionālo, ar kondiķi. Man pat nebija divi anodspriegumi, tikai liels katoda rezistors ar kondiķi izejniecei.

----------


## osscar

tāds ir variants ar paralēlu triodi un kvēlina vienu izejas lampas pusi. tipa 6W, bez kondensatoriem, tiesa katodnieks izkliedē pamatīgu jaudu. toties prasts trafs 220/220 atdalošais + kvēlei vēl viens. saka, ka skanot labi. ar to modulēto miera strāvu, bet vai šis pavilks abas triodes puses uz pulnu klapi - neesmu tik spēcīgs , lai kāds pakomentē. šajā gadījumā - nobīde -40V, 220mA strāva izejniekam. Tipa lampa nekarst tik traki un vai vaag tos 15W ? 6c33c grūti draivēt - deļ divām paralēlām triodēm liela ieejas C.

labots - aizmirsu taisngriezi iezīmēt. bet nu jūs sapratāt ideju.

----------


## osscar

izejnieki ir INDEL TGL 20/003 - kā reiz uz šīm lampām. 20W 4 kg kluči. 



vēl ir varianti ar pentodi ieejā. bet vīri runā, ka pentodē ņeruļz. tipā tādi un atvasinājumi, bet pamatā krievu pentode tur rukā.
http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Lese...-Amp/6C33C.htm

----------


## Didzis

Nelasi visu,kas uz sētas rakstīts :: .Nu  nevar 95% hifiliķu rakstītajam ticēt. Vispirms jābūt  mēijumu  rezultātiem un tikai beigās subjektīvajam vērtējumam. Ja viens krievs ko  savēris, neko nav mērijis un kladzina, cik labi skam,tad uzreiz vari  tādu takstu nelasīt. Tur tak amatieri tādos režīmos lampas dzenā,ka  nekas nevar labi skanēt principā. Kā parēķini lampas režīmu,ta mati  ceļās stāvus. Tapēc vajag paļauties tikai uz nopietnām 
Es te pirmskada laiciņa sazīmēju savu variantu pastiprinātājam,tikai uz G807. godīgi sakot, nav bijis laika savērt. Ideja tāda,ka var izmēģinat visus lampas slēgumus un dažadus kondensātorus. varbūt kāda ideja noder.

----------


## osscar

Smuki tev sazīmēts. Pat saiti var ieslēgt.skaidrs,ka bez saites kroplojumi sakas no .5 % u  aug .ja neklausās skaļi ir..ok bet tā-gaumes lieta.

----------


## JDat

Ar saitēm ir interesanti. Jo dziļāka saite, jo silikonīgāk skan. īsti vīri saver tā, ka strādā ar seklu saiti vai vispār bez saites. Nav AFR pilnīgi lineārs, toties lampīgs pēc vella nevis tranzistorīgs...

----------


## osscar

nu tā ir - lielākā skaļumā var palikt pārāk ķīselīgi salda skaņa bez saites  ::  Dizdzim vēl vajadzēja dažādu nominālu R salikt saitē un slēdzīti - lai var īzvēlēties vajadzīgo. bet tas tā. aukšējā shēma ko pārzīmēju ir samazināts variants šai. autors taspats.

http://www.dmitrynizh.com/ecc99-6c33c-se.htm

te redz kā ir ar saiti un kā bez.

----------


## osscar

paldies DL par kļūdas labojumu - 2 tīkliņus biju uzzīmējis bezmaz tetrode  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja maina atpakaļsaites lielumu, tad jāmaina arī pastipriājums. Es par to dimāju, bet nu baigi daudz slēdžu sanāk. Mana shēma vairāk domata audiofaniem, lai reālā laikā varētu mainīt režīmus un sajust atširību,ja tāda būs  ::

----------


## janys

Kads ir tasijis uz raiditaja lampam tas tak 1-10 mhz cauri laiz un laba kvele vares pat baroku klausities. Te atradu youtube -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVsRHYSqlfI

----------


## Didzis

Pat visparastākā skaņas lampa 6П3С brīvi strādā vidējos viļņos. Senāk radiopirāti uz šīs lampas taisīja tā sauktās šarmankas, jeb raidītaju ar kuru varēja "apskaņot" visu ģerevņu. Ne jau lampa nosaka, kāds būs lampu pastiprinātāja frekvenču diapazons, bet izejas transformātors. Ar trafu ir problēmas gan uz apakšām, gan augšām. Dabūt vairāk par 50kHz ir pagrūti un nav arī vajadzīgs. Labāk 20Khz pa nullēm, nevis 100kHz un pastiprinātājs visu laiku grib ierosināties.

----------


## osscar

Maketa starts normāls - ar pirmo piegājienu. Protams pavisam minimāls foniņš ir  - gaisa montāža kā nekā bet zvaigznes princips ir. tiesa jaudas kvēlei vadus nesaviju. Tur jāpiestrādā, pamatīgāk būs. Skan labi, bet  no viena kanāla jau nevar neko saprast - būs vēlāk ar oscili un  skaņukarti jāpaskata. Papētīju 6c333c raksturlīknes - ieregulēju nobīdi  uz -85V apm. (bez ieslēgta jaudas lampa anodsprieguma - tam tas slēdzis  uz dēļa) uzsildīju lampu - un voila, uz vecā multimetra - 5V skala -  stabili 2v uz 10R kritums , kas ir 200mA strāva gala lampai.
cepas lampa labi - 200grādi +-
iespraužot signāla avotu - fons pazūd pilnībā, tātad ieeja "ķer", tas  štrunts, vajag ekranēto vadu + trafu ekrānu pievienot "zemei" un viss  būs ok. Zināju, ka būs karsts, bet ne tik ļoti - pēc 1h jau 200 grādiem  pāri....Paldies Isegrimam un Didzim. Pagaidām pat neprasās pēc atpakaļ saites ierīkošnas. Japaskatās cik tur ir 2H, bet uz ausi nav pārāk "silta" skaņa.

----------


## osscar

nobeidzās laikam galetnieks GRN-2 ģeneratoram...taisnstūris izejā palika tāds nesmuks kā ieejā...tas pie 16Khz. Un nevaru vairs normāli frekvenci ieregulēt - jātur galetnieks starp pozīcijām manuāli ...labot jamo nav jēgas, ja kādam ir kāds lieks - savākšu. tā kopumā viss izskatās ok, tikai mērījumi jāatkārto ar normālu ģenģeri - šim jau kaput.
Bet nu cik skatījos nekas nezvana un viss izskatās tīrs pat uz 50Khz, tik trafs sāk sīkt  :: 


biku varētu 100Hz samazināt , kas nāk no barokļa....kapacitāti palielināt biku laikam vajaga.



16 vai 20k - nezinu jo pa vidu starppozīcijā galetnieks. gļučī.Klipingā neiedzīt ar šo ģenģeri (max 1V) - 10V skala oscilim





taisnstūris - tāds pats arī ieejā pa taisno no ģenģera...vajag jaunu ģenģeri

----------


## Jurkins

< :: > Otrā harmonika -30 dB (3%)? </ :: >

----------


## osscar

Domāju ģenģeris pats tur gļuko....pamēģināšubar softisko.....kaut kas tur nav ok ar vinu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, vecīt, Tavai EMU (ja pareizi atceros) softiskais ir divas galvas pārāks GRN-2.

----------


## osscar

es to emu no kaut kāda diy dīdžeja nopirku, līdz ar ko viņai vienā kanāla THD ir sliktāks pāsia par sevi. visticamāk kāds buferis izbliezts vai kas tāds. Līdz ar ko neatceros kā viņauzvedās ģeneratora režīmā...rīt apskatīšos. bet uz ausi nav tik silta skaņa kā bija Lukes, kā viņš elfā bij a- neatceros ::   SE ampam.

----------


## osscar

Paspēlejos ar emu līmeņiem, vart iegūt super tīru 1Khz . -120db harmonikām +-. bet ja padodu uz lampinieku - izejā kaut kas tāds bez dalītāja pa atisno pie mazas jaudas- apm 1V izejā , kā tas softs rēķina tos DB nav skaidrs man-harmonikas smukākas, tikai zemais gals auzās... netieku es ar to emu galā  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Jābūt kaut kādai kalibrēšanai softā. 
Ja lieto softisko ģeņģeri, tad jāskatās, vai no pastūža izejas nav jāņem tikai siltais vads, jo padodot kartei ieejā zemi no pastūža izejas sanāk zemes cilpa.

----------


## normundss

Vai nu Tev tas pastūzis tiešām arprātīgi fonē (-50dB troksnis ???  :: ), vai arī ir kaut kāds bardaks ar mērīšanas uzstādījumu.
Daži padomi EMU lietošanā:Lieto ASIO 32 bit draiverus.  Ja galīgi nesanāk, tad Windows 24 bit režīmā.
88.2 vai 96kHz sampling rate.
Softa ģeneratoru vismaz 20 bit režīmā (ne 16)
EMU izejas līmeņa poci uz maksimumu, pretējā gadījumā aug trokšņi.
Ģeneratora signāla līmeni mērenās robežās (līdz kādiem -20dBFS) vislabāk regulēt softiski. To vajag uzregulēt līdz pastūža max ieejas līmenim pirms klipošanas.
EMU ieejā ir *OBLIGĀTI* nepieciešams sprieguma dalītājs!!! Ja pastūzim ir 26dB pastiprinājums, dalītājs varētu būt uz kādiem -20dB jeb aptuveni 1:10 sprieguma izteiksmē. 1V ieejā ir daudz par daudz. 50-100 mV ir optimāli. Pie augstāka līmeņa ADC vispirms uzlec gaisā 3. harmonika, pēc tam visas pārējās.
Sprieguma dalītājam emu ieejā jābūt samērā zemomīgam, pretējā gadījumā EMU ieeja ļoti ķer visādas _navodkas_. Piemēram ja pavicina roku 5cm no opampu konstrukcijas jau rādās brīnumi. Šitam spagetti incidentam uz lampām tas efekts droši vien ir x10. Es dalītājam lietoju 100R+910R, bet varbūt vajadzētu vēl mazāk.
Vismaz EMU ieejas kabelim jābūt ļoti labi ekranētam tā paša iemesla dēļ.
Atceries, ka EMU ir tikai balansētās izejas un ieejas, pārbaudi kā saslēgts uz nebalansēto.  Es lietoju TS-RCA pārejas, aptuveni šādas.
Pārbaudi GND lift slēdžus, lai arī ar iespraustiem TS-RCA adapteriem nevajadzētu būt starpībai.
EMU ieejas jutības počus jāliek pret trekno strīpiņu vai nedaudz zem tās.  Ar lielāku jutību strauji aug trokšņi, ar zemāku jutību jāceļ signāla līmenis un attiecīgi ir augšā 3H.
Kad fiziskie izejas/ieejas līmeņi ir optimāli saregulēti, šo līmeni jāiestata softam kā 0dBFS.
Ja visu to izdara, tad ar EMu var dabūt virs 130dB mērījumu diapazonu ar zināmu kompromisu starp trokšņu līmeni (ja izmanto zemāku ieejas signālu) un ADC kropļojumiem, ja ir lielāks signāls.
Apmēram šādi vajadzētu izskatīties EMU loopback mērījumam.  Adatas virs 10kHz ir ADC īpatnība un samazināt tās man nav izdevies nekādām metodēm.  Šajā gadījumā līmeņi uzregulēti optimizējot uz zemākiem trokšņiem, attiecīgi 3H ir augšā:

----------


## osscar

paldies par foršo instrukciju - mēģināšu kādu dienu kārtīgi tam pieķerties!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu par to dalītāju ir tā, ka es galīgi neesmu ticis skaidrībā. Tāpēc tai apakspusei 50*n Hz pagaidām nepievēršu uzmanību. Jo, ja man vajag nomērīt jaudinieku, tad nav problēmu ielikt dalītāju 150 uz 7.5 omiem. Bet sprieguma pastūzi šādi nenomērīt.

----------


## tornislv

Ja kas, Piedrujas ielas Grand Tech no TMC kataloga piedāvā sakarīgas cenas Indel trafiem. Nule kā TSL001/100 (vai 100/001, neatceros), teju 2x lētāk dabūju, kā pie dažiem citiem Rīgas izplatītājiem.

----------


## osscar

sekojot Normunda norādēm salodēju dalītāju uz slodzes rezistora + pielodēju ekranētu vadu un sakalibrēju skaņu karti : sanāca kaut kā tā:

tātad izejā (pārčekoju ar veco voltmetru) 3Vrms =1.1W @8R - THD kā tam jābūt SE lampiniekam bez atpakaļsaites  - biku zem 1%. Tas ir mans vidējais ikdienas skaļums, pat mazāk līdz 2 V rms. Protams  var dabūt mazāku THD , ja eksperimentē ar lampu darba punktu. pie 10V izejā , protams, thd ir virs 5%, bet ne jau uz 15W SE lampiniekus klausās.  6n6p īsti te neder jo pie V anods -katods 250V - iebrauc nelineārajā līknes daļā. Jāmeklē krievu 6n8s  vai arī ebajā 12SN7 - tā pati 6sn7 tikai 12V kvēle, kas man noder - jo tad abas lampas var barot no 12 kas samazina kvēles strāvu un kvēles vadu traucējumus. + plānots gala lampas barošanā vēl 2 x470uf kondensatorus ielikt lai cīnītos ar 100hz + razvodka normāla būs gala variantā. Kā arī draiveru barošanā RC filtra R palielināšu no 100 uz 220R. Kopumā  izejas lampa stabili tur 220-230mA bez peldēšanas, jo citi raksta , ka 6c33c ar fiksētu miera strāvu nedrīkst izmantot - tikai auto Katoda bias. FR ir plakana praktiski, tātad indel izejas trafs savu darbu dara. Tagad jāgādā korpuss un visādi knibuļi.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tik tu to nabaga 6Н6П nebiji pārslogojis? Kaut kur,šķiet, kādus 18 mA biji minējis. Oktālās 6Н8П, 6Н9П varu piedāvāt. Es gan ieteiktu pamēģināt SRPP.

----------


## osscar

nav pārslogotas. ir ok. sanāk apm. 1.8w uz anoda kas ir ok ( otrajai lampai). arī nekarst baigi - ap 90 grādi. Ok rīt tev uzzvanīšu par oktālajām  6Н8П+  ligzdas. SRPP - jāpaskatās kāds praktisks  piemērs. jo cik skatījos ja lieku srpp tad vajag vēlvienu lampu, jo srpp ieejā neizkačās bez papildus draivera 6c33c..

----------


## osscar

nu ar kādi 4V ieejā  izkačās 80V pp

tas ja baipaso Rk. Bet cik lasu. ka srpp PSRR neuzlabo, kā kaskode, būs jāuzmet spicē cik tad tur kropļojumu samazinājums, bet no otras puses 6c33c jau pati nav nekāda ideālā, mazu THD no tās neizspiedīsi.

----------


## osscar

ienācās oktālās 6n8s krievu lampas, 70-tā gada. Novosibirskas, kurām it kā brāķi vairāk. Biku ar lodāmuru palodējos + jauna ligzda oktālā un skan. Tiesa man viena fonēja baigi un mikrofona efekts tai bija lielāks. Maskavs rūpnīcas vai tās ar metāla pamatni esot labākas, tik kur lai rauj tās ? Tiesa šīs ir 2x švakākas par importa 6sn7 gta vai 12sn7 (vispār Morgan Jones grāmatā pēc mērījumiem 6sn7 kotējas visaugstāk), bet arī stipri lētāks. testam der. Vēl jāpaklausās vairāk, jāpamērī vēlāk, bet pašlaik liekas ka 6n6p ir  labās un  tām nav fona.

----------


## osscar

tikko piemetu uz līknēm - it kā ir ok tai lampai darba režīms pie -9V uz tīkl aun 250 uz anoda.  un i radio ar sāk skanēt kad izlaiž caur dacu un lampu  ::  tikai šitā lampele nespīd tumsā tik labi un nesilda skatu...

----------


## osscar

atgriezos pie pirkstiņ lampas, jo tā pat nemikrofonē ja pat paklauvē pa viņu, domāju pie vainas uzlabota konstrukcija, kad anodi savienoti augšā kopā ar to vakuma uzturētāj cepurīti. 6n8s augšā abas triodes nav savienotas  + starp tām nav ekrāna, līdz ar ko mikrofonē.

Vēl pielodēju plēves kondiķus paralēli elektrolītiem, jocīgi bija, tas ka sākumā lodēju kā grāmatās norāda - tuvāk lampai bezmaz uz soketem, bet palika basīga skaņa pazuda augšas, tāda kā mucas skaņa. Nezinu, iespējams kvēles vadi pa tuvu tiem kondiķiem un klājas tiem virsū fons. nezinu bet pārliekot uz kondiķiem viss ok, dzidra, tīra skaņa. Pasūtītas 2 ecc99 - tās ir līdzīgas 6n6p tikai ar 12,6V barošanu, kas ļautu kvēli lielajai lampai dzenāt ar 3,3A nevis 6.6 kā tagad, kas ļautu samazināt minimālo foniņu no kvēles vadiem. Vēl nošuntēju poci ar 1.5K jo man atsūtīja neīstos - 1K vietā 10K - grūti ieregulēt precīzi.

----------


## Isegrim

Nav jau tik traki ar lauku no savīta pāra. Kas liedz lampas kvēlināt ar dažādiem spriegumiem? Par 6H8C - biku brīnos; tiku sametis SRPP kaskādi ar to, paspraudīju visas krājumā esošās, bet īpašu mikrofonēšanu nemanīju. Vecos sovjetu magnetofonos gan tās ekranēja un amortizēja, bet tas saprotams, jo signāls no galvas pāris mV un motoru radītās vibrācijas iet pa  šasiju,

----------


## osscar

jā , domāju ja to liktu vertikāli - iespējams būt ok. Bet man viņa horizontāli + lielāka par pirkstlampu - drebelīgā konstrukcijā turas pie viena dzelzīša - vot i mikrofonē. Bet kopumā, jā - šodien pārtaisīju ieejas daļu - aizvilku vienu zemes vadu uz centrālo zemi  ieeju papildus - fons samazināts līdz minimuma cik nu var šādā konstrukcijā. protams gala variantā , kad visi trafi  un droseles būs zem ekrāniem būs ok. Var atsevišķi barošanu, tik tad man trafs vēl viens vajadzīgs - jo šim 2x6.3V  un nesanāks tad vienai 12.6 otrai 6.3.

vai šādi ? bet tad zemi neizveidot kvēlei + vīto pāri grūtāk izvilkt. faktiski 2 maģistrāles jāvelk.

----------


## AndrisZ

> lodēju kā grāmatās norāda - tuvāk lampai bezmaz uz soketem, bet palika basīga skaņa pazuda augšas, tāda kā mucas skaņa


 Droši vien pielodēji paralēli lampas anodam.  :: 



> pārliekot uz kondiķiem viss ok, dzidra, tīra skaņa


 Ir atšķirība skaņai ja to kondensatoru nav?

Par kvēli. Pareizāk būtu atsevišķi tinumi 6V un atsevišķi 12V.

----------


## osscar

nu točna pie anoda pielodēju , vajadzēja pirms izejošā trafa  ::  pie b+ sapinos meistarībā man vēl tur caur slēdzi iet b+. gadās apmaldīties 3 priedēs. Uz ausi liekas, ka augšas dzidrākas, bet nemērīju. Nu pēc teorijas it kā lētie elektrolīti labi nedarbojas uz augstām F (impedence paliela ) . pieliku paralēli 1uf. Tagad skan tā kā patīk pašam, ritmiski un dzīvīgi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> pieliku paralēli 1uf. Tagad skan tā kā patīk pašam, ritmiski un dzīvīgi.


 Nu pieliec tak slēdzīti ar ko var to kondensatoriņu pieslēgt un atslēgt. Lai kāds, tev nemanot, to pārslēdz dažas reizes un tu pamēģini neredzot noeķert momentu kad skan ar un kad sken bez paralēlā kondensatora.
Varbūt nevajadzēs dumības rakstīt.

----------


## osscar

nu var jau būt ne dēļ tā kondensatora ( kaut gan tā shēma tāda, ka signāla "zeme" kā reiz iet caur barošanas kondensatoriem) , bet kopumā pēc lampas nomaiņas skan tā kā man patīk.

----------


## osscar

Lampinieks pamazām kust uz priekšu -papildināšu te ar klusumu: kaut kā tā tas viss izskatīsies. vēl priekšā būs mA mērītāji. tie jau atnāca - ar zilajiem lediem - bet būs ok - cik skatos netā , bet ja kas ledus var nomainīt pret citu krāsu. tad jau redzēs. Paneļus lampām atradu veiksmīgi, bet ja tev Isegrim ienākas - paņemšu rezervei, jo tāpat jamie izdeg pa pāris gadiem.

tādus iepirku (protams skala būs jāreizina ar 2 + jāpiemeklē rezistors ) ; zilais - signāls ekranēts, violets - tīkls.



izskatīs tā kaut kā kopā ar lampām - 



cerams , ka sanāks tik pat smukus caurumus saurbt uz CNC.

Mans aparāts būs kaut kāds tāds, poča kloķis ar 2 pusējo izoleni piemērīts  ::  Makets izjaukts. jāsamēra 7x un tad jādod griezt, jo te viss uz mm. trafu kastes kā reiz sanāk ar korpusa malām...2 dienas jau mēru un maketēju +google ketčups. Bez tā būtu pagrūti 3 d visu saprast der-neder. Vēl par ventilācijas atvērumiem jādomā.

zaļais - vītais pāris klvēlei. sarkans - izeja uz skaļruni/trafu

----------


## Zigis

Nu smuki!
Tie pulksteņi ir izjaucami? Ja ir, varētu uzdizainēt, izprintēt jaunu skalu, lai nav jāreizina.

Man izskatās ka izejnieces varētu sabīdīt nedaudz uz vidu, tā lai izejas trafu viduspunkts būtu uz vienas ass ar izejas lampām. Tīri vizuāli, manuprāt izskatītos labāk, protams ja detaļu izvietojums pagrabā atļauj.

----------


## osscar

tencinu par ieteikumiem. Jā, aparāti ir izjaucami, tiesa neskatījos cik viegli skalu noņemt, bet domāju, ka var. Jāapsver šis variants. Varētu lampas pabīdīt, bet es viņas speciāli atbīdīju - kā nekā 200 grādi dara savu - jo tālāk jo labāk...

----------


## karloslv

Beidzot uzmetu acis shēmai. Iemetīšu nu savus divus (eiro) centus - negribēji ieejas kaskādes kaut kā nopietnāk realizēt? Vismaz ar strāvas avotiem anodā, vai nu cietvielas (fū, nekošērs!?) vai lampu, piemēram šādi: http://www.tubecad.com/2004/blog0011.htm (NB - tas nav SRPP). Strāvas avots tomēr stipri linearizē kaskādes darbu - slodzes līkne no slīpas kļūst par horizontālu, un PSRR arī uzlabojas. Citādi viss smuki, tikai tie anodu rezistori lec laukā  ::

----------


## osscar

varētu savādāku/klasiskāku ieeju, bet tad parādās papildus detaļas, kondensatori un tas atšķiras no sākotnējās idejas + domāju,ka tas baigi neko neuzlabos, jo thd jau tāpat ir augsts SE risinājumiem , tiesa proporcionāls izejas jaudai. Aikido preampu emu dzirdējis - skan labi. Tikai šai izejas lampai , kura ir man - vajag lielu p2p amplitūdu lai tā riktīgi viņu iekačātu + papildus vajadzētu vai nu katoda biasa rezistoru vai papildus negatīva sprieguma avotu biasam. uz rezistora izkliedēsies pāris desmiti W un izejas jauda samazināsies ( jeb jāceļ gala lampas barošanas V, ko ar esošo trafu nevaru izdarīt) Kā arī papildus vieta korpusā nav vēl 2 lampām + barošanas risinājumiem.

----------


## karloslv

Tieši tāpēc, ka tev tur vajag lielu Vpp uz jaudas lampas tīkliņa, es nedaudz šaubos par iepriekšējās kaskādes linearitāti. Strāvas avots tomēr atvieglo lampas režīmu. Un tur tiešām vajag 2 kaskādes - cik tad ir pastiprinājuma koeficients? Ar vienu aikido kaskādi jau var dabūt Kv ~ 20-40 reizes. Tad lampu skaits būtu identisks šībrīža risinājumam, un detaļas patiesībā ir mazāk, pazūd vairāki atsaistes un katoda kondensatori.

Kopējais slēgums, cik saprotu, vēl nav nomaketēts un nomērīts?

----------


## osscar

ir ir nomaketēts un 2 mēneši izklausīts. šodien izjaucu maketu.  Par cik pirmā mana saskarsme ar lampām - labāk ar neko sarežģītu nesākt  ::  Un trafi ir tādi , kā ir , tā kā sanāca shēmu pielāgot tiem dzelžiem kuri pieejami. Baigi nepētīju - bet tas aikido - cik nopratu pēc apraksta pastiprinājums 20x. A man vajag vismaz 2x vairāk. Protams manā variantā sanāk lokālā saite jo katoda rezistori nav šuntēti ar C, tas ar samazina kropļojumus, tiesa pie pilna signāla tur bez atpakaļsaites nekā laba nav - thd pie 5% vai pat vairāk. Bet nu ne jau pilnā ručkā šos klausās.

----------


## osscar

kaut kā tā izskatās gala versija , tiesa NFB neierīkoju, jo patīk tāpat  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.dmitrynizh.com/ecc99-6c33c-se.htm

te ar ir par tēmu - mans thd , kad mērīju tāds arī bija.

un erno borbely versija 

http://bjl.audioconcept.free.fr/Arch.../S.E/15wse.pdf

----------


## Zigis

> Baigi nepētīju - bet tas aikido - cik nopratu pēc apraksta pastiprinājums 20x. A man vajag vismaz 2x vairāk.


 Pastiprinājumu Aikido nosaka pirmā apakšējā lampa. Ieliec, piemēram 6n9p pirmo un būs tev vajadzīgais pastiprinājums ar vienu pakāpi.

----------


## Jurkins

Visu cieņu, osscar! Par lampām neko gudru pateikt nevaru  :: . Bet nu kaste ir ekselenta. Da tur var būt 10% THD, bet sveces, šampanietis, mīksts paklājs un šitas Tavs pastūzis... ak jā par smuku meiču pat gandrīz aizmirsu  :: . Tikai tos zilos  ::  LEDus gan paņem nost.

----------


## osscar

nju paldies paldies, bet vēl jau darba daudz  ::  ceru ka sanāks , kā sanāks. Shēmai, kā jau visām - ir savi mīnusi - pret korpusu sanāk 700V jo barokļi virknē - jāuzmanās un viss pareizi jāsavieno. Vēls - izejniecas miera strāva atkarīga no 2. lampas . Ja tā piem nokūp vai nav kontakts - izejniece aiziet raznosā, pret to var cīnīties, vienkāršākais variants - ielikt drošinātāju anodā. Kaut vegalabā redzēju šai situācijai risinājumu uz opampa + tranis, kurš kontrolē miera strāvu un stabilizē to. Jā piekrītu - šis ir arī vizuālam baudījumam. Gan jau līdz tavam tranzistorniekam ar kādreiz nonāksim ar rude wolfu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Lampu pastiprinātāja skanējums ir vismaz 80% atkarīgs no ārejā izskata. Tāpat tak skaidrs par kropļojumu procentu, frekvenču raksturlīknes nevienmērību dēļ izejas trafa, augsto izejas pretestību, u.t.t. bet izskats tādu sīkumus stabili kompensē  ::  Visu cieņu osscar par uzņēmību. Man nav jāčakarējas ar detaļu pasūtīšanu internetā, jo viss stāv mājā plauktiņā, bet tā i rokas neaiziet līdz lampiniekam. Shēmu ta samest var pa pāris stundām, bet skaistu korpusu jātaisa dienām.

----------


## RudeWolf

> Gan jau līdz tavam tranzistorniekam ar kādreiz nonāksim ar rude wolfu


 Man jau āmurs niez kaut ko jaunu uztamborēt! Izskatās, ka sākumā gan būs jāieliek kastē to savu krikumu stiprekli kopā ar DACu, lai sanāk tāds foršs vienkastes risinājums a ļa DAC/headamp/preamp stilā.

----------


## osscar

Update : 

atnāca korpuss no CNC - sakrustojam pirkstus un ceram, ka viss  nomērīts pareizi. Izskatās, gan ka vietas neesamības dēļ būs rīt  jāpamokās ar 2 180x90mm barokļu PCB ievietošanu. Labi, ka PCB vēl  neuztaisīju - jāpiemērī caurumi dabā. Smukās skrūves ar beigušās un nav  vēl tīkla slēdži- ķīnu negribu - nestrādā jamie ...gļuko un dzirksteļo.  Pasūtīju 2 apem 2 sekciju  slēdžus. padārgi..bet ar tiem nekad nav  problēmu.



Vēl izjaucu mA metrus un pārtaisīju par  2V metriem (pilna skala =4V) . Izrādījās ka vajadzēja 130 omu rezistorus  virknē  + šuntu nafig. labi, ka kā reiz atradās krājumos precīzi 2 130  omu rezistori - nenācās virknē vai paralēli kaut ko kabināt + zilajiem  lediem uzliku kembrikus lai izkliedē labāk gaismu un nebliež acīs.



Izskatās,  ka neskatoties uz to ka poča vietā paneļa biezums samazināts par 5mm -  tāpat biku lien ārā ass,  kloķis nepieguļ pie paneļa - bet to var labot  ar griezējinstrumentu  :: 











izgreizti  atvērumi gaisa plūsmai -- apakšā un sānos, jo augšā īsti nav vietas.  Izejnieki nekarst, bet tīkla trafi gan, tur ar vēl jāurbj caurumi.









Lampu caurumi kā aptiekā - viss precīzi.







aizmugures panelis ar apsudrabotiem skandu un rodija line-in   konektoriem. šoreiz bez aļa zelta  :: 







kā arī pamatīgas 5cm diametrā un 3 cm augstumā , gumijas kājas pieskrūvētas - smags būs aparāts + augstāk no "zemes" -lai vairāk gaisa rauj iekšā.



Pagaidām viss - rīt pie lodāmura.

----------


## M_J

Skaistulis!

----------


## Athlons

+11one1  ::  skaisti jau gan...
kur griezi?... man ar ir tā kā vajadzība pāris panelīšus izgriezt... vēlams ne zelta cenā...

----------


## osscar

cncstep.lv - tikai kā rude teica, norādi kur priekša kur pakaļa + vai detaļa plakana vai nē....vēl izvairies no divpusējas apstrādes. cena - kā sarunāsi un cik sarežģīti. bet nav nekāds kosmoss.

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, cncstep.lv ir normāla darbnīca - nedomāju, ka Oskara projekts maksāja vairāk par latiem 30 - 40. Par kvalitāti vispār grēks būtu sūdzēties.

Klau - kā vispār ir pieņemts CAD tipa 2D rasējumos uzrādīt, ka nepieciešams frēzējums ar konkrētu dziļumu, nevis cauri?

----------


## Athlons

imho, uztaisot attiecīgajā vietā griezumu, vai vnk pieliekot blakus paskaidrojumu tekstā...

----------


## osscar

Pēc ilgas mērīšanas, plānošanas un zīmēšanas tapa 2 barokļi - it kā vienādi, taču nav vienādi - bet gan spoguļskatā.



Centos izvietot tā lai elektrolīti nostāk no karstā lampas paneļa. Nu vieta ar ierobežota, bet izskatās ka derēs.









griezums bija skicē. bet ne visai detaļai - tikai caurumiem kuri  līdz pusei  ::  visas detaļas pārzīmēt slinkums.

----------


## ezis666

Visu cieņu ļaužiem, kas māk ielikt ierīci korpusā :: 
es parasti tālāk par pliku plati aplīmētu ar karstlīmi netieku ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar korpusu vajag sākt!!!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Ar korpusu vajag sākt!!!


 Eh, tad jau līdz lodēšanai netikt  :: .

----------


## Isegrim

Šādos gadījumos sākt vienmēr vajag ar maketu. Var visādi _knifiņi_ atklāties, kas sasteidzot konstrukciju, var izrādīties par "zemūdens akmeņiem". Tad jau grūti vai neiespējami vēlamās izmaiņas veikt. Nez kāpēc Oskars nav izvēlējies nodrošināt konvekciju ap stipri karsto lampu? Priekš tā vajadzētu, lai sprauga veidotos, uz distanceriem sēdināt keramisko paneli. Pēdējam arī būtu krietni vēsāka dzīve.

----------


## osscar

tur būs distancers, bet teias nebūs liela tā sprauga. apkārt caurumu sīti nav kur izvietot, jo vienā pusē baroklis - otrā p2p detaļas. Tāpēcsānā masīvi atvērumi un apakšā. Tad jau padzenās un skatīsies cik tas paliktnis karst. bez korpusa apm. 90 - 100 grādi bija. tadsalīdzinās cik ir starpība.

----------


## osscar

aparāts šodien tā teikt, tika pa nopietnam piešķilts, tagad abi kanāli pēc kārtas tiek iesildīti un testēti...pēc tam iemetīšu iekšas bildes...

----------


## tornislv

Jopcik! Siltā lampu skaņa.  ::  Smuks gan!

----------


## osscar

nu ja salīdzinu ar saviem pārējiem, tad šis ir kaut kur tuvāk slavenajam hiragam  ::  tam ar 2 dominē, tik jauda šim 2x lielāka.  Man patīk, bet es jau šad tad mīlu pamainīt ampus. Bet nu šādam smagsvaram prasās pēc spec . statīva lai no apkšas visu apkalpot- nu baigi smags un nēerts grozīšanai.

----------


## osscar

uz ausi un mērījumiem korpusā ar ekranētiem vadiem - fona nav vispār. bet te novērojams interesants efekts - ieliekot jaunu mazo ieejas lampu - parādās fons ...ar iesildīto lampu kapa klusums. Cik lasu vecām lampām tā mēdz būt - jāuzsilda kārtīgi lai vakuums attīrās ....ar laiku pazūd fons. Varētu tā būt ? tikko pamēģināju 3 lampas - visas svaigas bet vecas - 80. gads +- - visām fons, ielieku to kuru testos izmantoju - kluss kā  bildē.

----------


## osscar

Laikam šis ir gatavs, sildām  jaunās lampas - viss skan. varbūt nav  tik smuki iekšā kā gribētos, bet nav fons(ar iesildītām lampām, ieliekot  jaunas ieejas lampas 30 gadus vecas - biku fons kamēr vakuums lampās  uzlabojas )  un tas priecē. ekranēti vadi ieejai un 220 tīklam līdz un  no on/off slēdža. Vītais pāris kvēlēm.

----------


## Powerons

Apskatījos kas te notiek, domāju būs lampinieks, bet nekā  :: 

Izrādās tas ir kondesatorniek - elektrolītnieks  ::

----------


## osscar

var tā teikt, protams var uzlikt vienu lielu, bet tāds uz 250V un 450V maksās nevis 2ls gab, bet gan khmm...stipri vairāk..
var protams likt lielāka sprieguma trafu un tad ar RC filtru dušīt zāģi. Bet man trafs tāds kā ir , tāds ir , tā jau pārs V nometur CRC filtrā ar 100R rezistoru + drosele. Turklāt ja baigi sēdina, tad pie 0.3A pamatīgs cepiens uz tā rezistora...tā ka labāk es ar C filtrēju nevis sēdinu ar R...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu vot tie zilie LEDi... , bet par gaumēm jau nestrīdas  ::

----------


## osscar

viņi dzīvē izskatās labāk + viņi liek luminiscēt tai sarkanajai bultiņai un viņa labi redzama uzmetot aci no tālienes. viņi nav tik spoži kā bildē + labi iet kopā ar oranžo lampu kvēli. saku kā ir, man patīk, kaut pats neesmu zilo ledu fans.

----------


## Isegrim

Priekš "pirmā kucēna" vairāk nekā labi. Priecē tas, ka Oskaram rokas aug no pareizās vietas, un viņš nebaidās no "_razvedka bojem_" ar lodāmuru. Tā viņš arvien ko iemācās, un rezultāti neizpaliek.

----------


## osscar

paldies, bez tavas  palīdzības jau ar neiztiku. Skan gan baigi labi, tagad lampas izkarsētas - fons jaunajām jūtami jau samazinās. tākā laikam par agri nirakstīju 6n8C - vajadzēja vairāk pakarsēt viņas. Temp. ar izskatās ļoti ok  pie 200mA. Tas virsmas anodētais vāks labi kalpo kā radiators ligzdām + vissi melnie korpusi un tas ka lampām tuvumā nekā nav laikam dara savu. Pašlaik ar baudu klausos lampas skaņu. Nebiju domājis ka tik labi sanāks !

----------


## Isegrim

Palaidu garām nemanījis, vai neminēji - kādus tad skaļruņus brūķē ar šo? Te varētu kas smeķīgs ar kādu Jankus 'open baffle' risinājumu sanākt.

----------


## osscar

pašlaik klausos ar FR CHR 70 un pamēģināju ar CHP 70 no mark audio. tikai tām jūtība pazema - 86db laikam. Kaut gan šis kustina labi viņas. Tāpat klausījos ar 2 joslu misson grīdiniecēm - tām 92db. skan ļoti ok. Ir vēl krājumos Jankusa RTF DDR FR skaļruņi, to sbija doma OB ielikt, bet tie palieli, Dzīvoklī atkrīt - ja nu laukos kaut ko no tiem sabūvēšu. Bet es gan neesmu pārmērīga skaļuma cienītājs ikdienā....man parasti vairāk par 1-3V rms izejā nesanāk...




chr ir ar metalizētu membrānu - chp - papīrs. chp loģiski augšas gāžas lejā ātrāk kā chp.

un vēl viena bilža:

----------


## osscar

varu papildināt, ka 50Hz fons ir pazudis - tajā kanālā kur viņš ieliekot jaunu lampu bija lielāks - tagad nav vispār (kaut gan par šo uztraucos, jo šim garāki visi vadi) . otrā kanālā vēl pa visam minimāls foniņš vēl palika bet mazāks nekā ar svaigu lampu , kuru pat piebāžot ausi pie tumbas uz mazajām nedzird (86db) , bet uz jūtīgajām (92db) -pa visam minimāli.  paklausīts apm. nu jau 20 h +-. redzēs, kā tur būs, ja nepazudīs tajā kanāla - ielikšu citu 6n6p. Bet kopsummā tā arī ir, kā raksta par vecām  nos lampām - visticamāk ka noplūde no kvēles un kad izkarsējas kārtīgi - tad viss ok. pirmās 6h kurināju pavisam nelielā skaļumā un ar mazu miera strāvu lai izejnieces iesildās - tagad stabili tur abi kanāli 200mA pat nepārtraukti klausoties 6h vairāk nav sanācis testēt. Kā raksta šim lampām nolietojoties parādās starta pauze - tā arī ir: jauna lampa ātri sasniedz ieregulēto miera strāvu, lietota biku ilgāk "iesilst". Pagaidām esmu apmierināts kā tanks  ::  iemetīšu vēl pāris bildes ar magic glow. Kaut kas tur ir tajā lampā  :: 








nu jā un tie kas dzīvajā šo redzējuši ir vnk šokā+ piedevām daudzi nezina kas ir lampa un tad jāskaidro kas ir kas  ::

----------


## osscar

vēl tiem kuriem negribas rēķināt lampas darba punktu pētīt līknes - ir tāda programmiņa SE CAD (iespējams ka ir arī PP variants) : labi rāda līknes + var pats savu trafu norādīt vai kādu no piedāvātā saraksta + lampu izvēle liela.

----------


## tornislv

Šitas te spēj izrēķināt strāvas, vai otrādi - rezistorus noteiktai miera strāvai tam viltīgajam divu lampu virknes slēgumam, kas Aikido ir?

----------


## osscar

šis ir gala pakāpei, bet aikido var spicē samest mierīgi (jo es izejas trafus nemāku spicē nodefinēt - bet priekšu var nosimulēt mierīgi - visi lampu modeļi pieejami) . bet ir arī tūlis ieejas pakāpēm , liekas kaut kur netā redzēju.

----------


## Isegrim

Vai šim 'SE Amp CAD' kāda _free trial_ versija pastāv, ko paniekoties? Ar reizi neatradu. Ja zini, būšu pateicīgs par _linku_.

----------


## osscar

ui pat godīgi neatceros kur to dabūju  ::  atsūti pm epastu - nosūtīšu zipu, nav pat jāinstalē tā programmiņa.

----------


## laurishsh

reku-
http://cxem.net/software/se_amp_cad.php

----------


## Isegrim

Paldies, paldies! Novilku. Būs vairāk laika, izpētīšu.

----------


## osscar

Par cik jau pagājuši pāris mēneši un lampinieks tiek kurināts ikdienā kā pamat pastūzis - iemetīšu dažas atziņas:
6c33c stabili tur miera strāvas režīmu ar fiksētu miera strāvu. Protams gala lampām nolietojoties -uzsilšanas laiks līdz iestatītajiem 200mA palielinās. Pašlaik tās ir 10 min. Pēc 4h klausīšanās miera strāva biku  nokrītas, par kādiem 20mA apm. un tā arī turas uz 180mA, to arī esmu atstājis par ikdienas režīmu. 
Esmu papētījis lampu datu lapas un uz testu licis dažādas lampas. 6n6p-i ( lielāka kvēle, īsāks balons, īsāks darba mūžs, spožāk spīd), 6n6p - garāka, ar mazāku kvēles jaudu. 6n6-T - ķīnas analogs 6n6p. "loti labi sevi parādīja, nopirku 6 - neviena nefonē, lētas. (6n6p un 6n6pi - kaprīzākas, no 20 lampām kādus 7 pārus labus varēju piemeklēt). Tad amerikāņu 6cg7- diyaudio pa lēto 6 iepirku (6sn7/6H8C mazā 9 pin versija ar to pašu pinout kas iepriekš minētajām). Labas, nekādu problēmu, pašlaik pie šim arī paliku. izmēros biku mazākas un tievākas, kā 6n6. Konstruktīvi izskatās iekšas kā 6sn7/6n8c, tikai vēl ekrāns pa vidu starp triodēm. ir versijas bez ekrāna. Vēl pa lēto pasūtīju testam ebajā 6gu7, kuras ir tuvas 6cg7. Tās ar notestēšu. Vēl papildus novaktēju 2 6c33c no Svetlanas rūpnīcas. 70-tā gada. Konstruktīvi biku atšķiras.
Ar dārgajām lampām neaizraujos. pāris EUR max par lampu. Protams par lielajām gribot negribot vairāk nākas atdot, bet uzkrājumu vajag, jo ja intensīvi klausās - reizi gadā tās jāmaina.

Papildus dabūju pa lēto kaudzi ar krievu tetrodēm GU32(iepakojumā). izskatās ērmoti, iespējams, ka kādu 10W push pullu uz viņām salikšu pa rudeni. Nu baigi ērmotas. piemetu kā tas varētu izskatīties.

Pats aparāts ir ok, nekarst pārmērīgi - viss korpuss līdz grādiem 50 uzsilst, izejnieki nesilst, tik barošanas trafi biku uzsilst līdz grādiem 40-45 pēc 5h.

lampu tests:




6c33c dažādas:


gu32 gravicapas:






katrā ziņā kaut kas ir tajās lampās  ::

----------


## osscar

šodien salaboju signāla ģeņģeri - tā izskatās 20Khz. pilna skala 10V. Nu uz aci tā kā traņu ampiem pie 100Khz. Bet ir ok imho.

----------


## JDat

Imho, pārāk lieli kropļi pie 20 kHz. Vai vari lābāk pārstārdāt to visu kibeņimatiku?

----------


## Didzis

Ja nebūs tie kropļojumi, tad lampinieks skanēs kā tranzistoru pastiprinātājs  ::

----------


## osscar

tieši tā.

šodien intereses pēc iespraudu 6n1p mazās zīlītes. skan viss notiek, kaut protams šajā shēmā tā lampa ir uz robežas. Rīt ceru dabūt nākamos eksperimentu trusīšus lampu rollingam  ::

----------


## osscar

tagad testēju amerikāņu 6GU7 no diviem ražotājiem - sylvania uz aci izskatās tā pat kā 6CG7/6FQ7 bet nav ekrans starp triodēm, rayhteon biku īsāki anodi un spožāka. kaut kas tuvāks 6n6p kaut saucas 6gu7. Skan labi, trokšnu un fonu nav + sakārtoju visu vinila stūri - tagad Jumpravas 89 gada plate skan pa pirmo  ::

----------


## osscar

Par cik neko aktīvi pašlaik nelodēju, eksperimentēju ar lampām tālāk ...atnāca vēl pāris 6cg7/6FQ7 (viņām abi marķējumi virsū, bet senākajām kuras tik  ar 6cg7 marķētas ir ekrāns - šīm nav), salīdzinājumā ar 6N1P piemetu bildi. 
pamērīju un mēģināju pielasīt klusākās lampas, taču nu jau sapinos kura bija kura..nu jau laikam daudz būšu tās savācis ar rezervi ilgam laikam  ::  + šad tad pa lēto ebajā kaut ko nosolīt izdodas - tiku vēl pie 2 6c33c...krājums veidojas.

50hz fons tāds ir jau skaņu kartei pat ja lampa izslēgta...bet skaņu karte pievienota pastūža izejai un trafa sekundārais nav zemēts. pamatā staigā 150Hz - vai nu palielinās vai samazinās - labākie eksemplāri ap -102db, normālie - 100db, sliktākās attiecīgi zemāk...pie -88db piebāžot ausi pie pašas tumbas dzird biku to fonu. Interesanti, kā tie 150hz veidojas, kaut kā modulējas tas fona defaultais 50hz ar 100hz un FFT sanāk 150HZ uz ekrāna...jo ja to minimālo rūkoni pamēra ar telefona mikrofonu - tur uzrādās 100hz..bet nu tas tā..ideja skaidra  ::  Jo ja softā uzliek filtru weight A ..tad 50Hz pazūd un attiecīgi arī 150...paliek tik 100 un daudz zemāka līmenī, kā tie 150.
Tā ka pašlaik vislabāk testēju ar ausi pie savas 92db tumbas+ telefonā softs kurš nomēra  trokšņus.

----------


## kur

ar kādiem dzelžem Tu mērīji pēdējo grafiku un tos -102dB snr? priekš datora un skaņas kartes ļoti kruti izklausās. es kādreiz kad mēģināju ar TrueRTA parotaļāties, tad trosknis bija ap -60dB un atmetu pasākumu.

----------


## osscar

ar emu 0404 laikam tā bija...viņa pašai trokšņi ļoti zemi, ja nekas nav ieejās - 130 db var  mierīgi izspiest.

----------


## osscar

http://archimago.blogspot.com/2013/0...u-0404usb.html

te var par viņu palasīt

----------


## kur

paldies!! būs jāpamēģina - tikko pasūtīju  :: 
tiesa gan, mazliet vieglāko versiju 0204, parameteri tadi pasi un digitalas ieejas/izejas man nav vajadzigas

----------


## Isegrim

Vai Tracker Pre nav perspektīvāks? Pat krievi slavē.

----------


## kur

> Vai Tracker Pre nav perspektīvāks? Pat krievi slavē.


 vietās, kur es skatījos, Tracker Pre "No Longer Available"

----------


## juris90

A kā ir ar tām lampām osscar, tagad lasu un baigais besis iedziļināties, jo miegs nāk, bet interese ir. Tu lampas testē, vietām maini, shēmā izmaiņas nevajag veikt tā 1:1 der tie tevis uzskaitītie lampu analogi, vai tomēr pini vietām panelīšos jāmaina un spriegumus arī maini vai visas ar vieniem un tiem pašiem spriegumiem baro?

----------


## Isegrim

Tie analogi ir visai līdzīgi, līknes tuvas un _pin-out_ sapas. Dažādu branžu dažādos laikos ražotas lampas skanējumā atšķiras; vairāk vai mazāk. Protams, pamainot režīmus un pabīdot 'darba punktu', arīdzan būs jūtamas izmaiņas. Tie visi tādi optimuma meklējumi, kam Oskars nododas.

----------


## osscar

Jap, Isegrim visu pareizi pateica. Var jau protams niekoties ar pārejām no oktālajām uz mazajām un otrādi..bet nu tas nav nopietni un nav skata. Vēl jau var eksperimentēt ar 12 un 6V kvēlēm, bet tad gan var sajukt  ::  Protams jāpārbauda lampas datu lapa - max Spriegumi, JAuda uz anoda, Kvēles strāva, pastiprinājums +- ja sakrīt - var darboties. Lampas tā teikt ir elastīgas, un mazas kļūdas piedod uzreiz nenodegot  ::

----------


## osscar

Par cik man nepatīk, ka detaļas guļ plauktā, esmu ķēries pie PP GU32 pastūža savākšanas(priekš bračkas) ...shēmas varianti 2 - abi +- līdzīgi. Vēl neesmu izdomājis kuru. Trafi pasūtīti - indel barošanai 1 trafs abiem kanāliem 100W 1x230V @300mA + 7.4 V @ 4A (zinu, kvēlei vajadzēs rezistorus - esmu jau piemetis - uz katru kanālu vajadzēs pa  0.47R lai nomestu 0.9V @ 2A +-). Izejā indel 15W 10K :8R 35-16Khz. ZInu nav hi - ends, bet konkrētajam mazajam ampam būs ok. Kaste  no čaina 280x220x5 cm.(skat bildi). Atnāca lampu paliktņi - šeit likt krievu ( 12USD gab vai importa ar aptverošajām skavā - teju mūžīgi - 50 usd gab) - perebors, nopirku lētos čaina - izmēri skarīt, keramika, ja 6c33c ar 6.6A kvēli tur gadu, tad te ar 1.6A turēs ilgi. Skavas konstrukcija atšķiras - skat bildi - krievu variantā skav iet zem kontakta - čainai - pa virus. Bet cena salda - 5USD par 2 + free šipings. Piemetu sketčupā, kā tas izskatīsies + dzīvo modeli pareizajos izmēros saliku. ieejā + fāzvērsējā mazā 6N1P vai kas tāds. Visas detaļas max no krājumiem. Slēdzis oranžs, jo tād ir+ visādi poču kloķi un citi štrunti. Līdz oktobrim vajadzētu piešķilt (bračkam dzimne). 
Vēl no duča GU32 kuras ražotas 65 gadā, un iepakojumā hvz kur glabātas - dažām metalizācija no balona pazudusi - metamas, vienu nometu zenē - vakuums - tut - tū...metalizācija palika balta...kādas 8 -9 izkurināju ar 12V kvēli ap 1h katru  - izskatās ok. Tagad jāgaida sīkumi un varēs ķerties klāt.

modelis - EL34, jo GU nav datubāzē  :: 










kad būs kaut kas salodēts uztaisīšu jaunu topiku...pagaidām te iespamošu.

----------


## Isegrim

Es arī iespamošu - pieteicās vīrs, kam vēl esot pulka *6C33C* krājumos. Mani ir beigušies. Ja kādam vajag, uzprasieties!

----------


## osscar

rakstu  ::  skat pm

----------


## osscar

kamēr detaļas nāk eskperimentēju ar dažādiem skaļuma kloķiem  - uzliku šādu + vēl gaidu tādu kā bildē. Imho labāk par iepriekšējo.

----------


## Isegrim

Glumais tak nevar būt labāks par rievoto! Man tīk grozīt liela diametra "ručkas" ar izteiktiem izciļņiem. Nu, apmēram kā VEF-Super.  ::  
Šādam rīkam droši vien izvēlētos vertikālu švīku uz paneļa un grozīkli ar _ciferblati_ uz platās daļas.

----------


## osscar

pocis griežas viegli, glumais (tarp citu RRR UP001 ar bija gluds tas pocis)  nav jātīra..rievotie pēc laika jāņem nost - jāmazgā ar zobubirsti, bet tas štrunts. Jā ar cifreblati būtu forži, bet tādi nav manīti, nē - ir manīti - bet nav izmēros, man panelī ir iefrēzējums 5mm dziļumā, kur der tikai noteikta diamtra cepure.

----------


## osscar

uzsāku maketa montāžu, bet nav visas detaļas. Vismaz barošana sanāk ok, kā rēķināts. Lai nomestu no 7.2V uz 6.3 Kvēli.

----------


## osscar

korpuss ar klāt, skaļuma pocis būs iegrmdēts.

----------


## osscar

ja nu kādam interesē sskā jauni trafi pa labu cenu - es vienu tpp321 paņēmu -2x20V @4A, 2x5V @4A + vēl mazie spriegumi. Patīkami ka primārie 2 un var slēgt 220V vai samest arī 231V ja nu dūks pie paaugstinātā sprieguma tīklā - kāds tagad ir daudzuviet. bet nu izmēri gan šim pamatīg + svars..liekas, ka 400W nevis 200...
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...ps/bdejdx.html
Lampinieks pamazām kustas, poļaki buksē , bet ceru ka nākam nedēļ pieķeršos testa maketam, kurš praktiski gatavs. Vēl salodēju DIY anoda cepures no PC barokļu štekeriem + keramika no citām lielāka diamtra cepurēm. ekrāns netiek izmantots - tas smukumam.



vēl paķēru pa lēto šādu čaina DDS ģeneratoru....protams virs 20Khz..nav īsti lietojams Dēļ  ADC kropļojumiem - paskatījos ar EMU ...virs 10Khz  un pie lielāka izejas signāla dominē 3. un 6. Harmonika, dod ārā taisnstūri, zāģi, trijstūri un sīnusu.  Audi quick testiem gana labs. vienīgi iestādīt frekvenci nav tik ērti , kā ar fizisku pogu/kloķi, bet amatierim paciešami.barojas no usb vai ārēja avota. pamēģināju labu ārējo barokli - nekādu ieguvu kropļojumos tas nedeva. gana labi ar usb. 


un 20Khz

----------


## JDat

> Patīkami ka primārie 2 un var slēgt 220V vai samest arī 231V ja nu dūks pie paaugstinātā sprieguma tīklā - kāds tagad ir daudzuviet.


 Vot piepisīšos. Kur var čikstēt par 230V. Netaisi vai nekopē līkus risinājumus. Kā zināms, tad Eiropas Savienībā ir pieņemts standarts: 230 V AC RMS +6/-10%. Tā čikstēšana atgādina teicienu par Baltetdejotāju un olām, kuras traucē.

Iespaidīgus trafus blakustopikā tirgo Andrejs.

----------


## osscar

līks esi tu pats - un var redzēt ka tu lodē tikai teorijā NASA kuģus. Vecie trafi , kuriem tinums ir projektēts uz 220V mēdz pie slodzes dūkt pie 230-240V. Jaunie trafi , kuri ražoti EU protams ir ar 230V paredzētu tinumu.

----------


## zzz

TPP321 sakaraa jau nu galiigi nav pamata chiiksteet par spriegumu - shamam primaaro var sakomuteet azh liidz 276 V (2x127 + 2*11) nominaala. Ljaunajam Eiropas spriegumam pietiks atliektiem galiem.

----------


## osscar

nu par to tak es rakstu - k aforši ka var saslēgt. vnk modera komments ir pilnīgi tups .

----------


## Isegrim

Es tiem ПЛ-_serdīgajiem_ primāros parasti saslēdzu uz 120+120 V. Simetrisks un patīkams režīms sanāk šiem trafiņiem.

----------


## osscar

piešķīlu ar nokavēšanos maketu - strādā ar pirmo -  ieejā 6n23p. Fons nav, vēl nemērīju cik un ko dod ārā, pēc laika aizgāja  dziesmā (10 sek) - apmetu otrādi primāro izejniekam - viss bumbās. skan  labi. nākošā uz testu 6n1p. Vēl jāpskatās ar oscili vai nevajag ar C  šuntēt atpakaļ saites rezistoru.



anodi nav sarkani, topīju jau 2,5 h - ieejas lampa - 85 grādi - izejas 150.

ieliku kompī šo ripuli via EMU usb...skan vienkārši jauki 

http://www.jr.lv/lv/...?shop_id=531249

thd ( nezinu cik V - zem 2 V rms ) + FR






20Khz, taisnstūris biku ir kūkums - būs ar C atpakaļsaitē jāpaeksperimentē, bet nekas traks.





 tādi rezultāti uz 8R:

 1Khz - klips sākas pie 8.3 V rms = 8.6W apm.

 pie 40hz - 7,2v = 6.5W (trafs nevelk, kas ir ok)

pie 40Hz ne tik daudz klips cik serde aiziet histerēzē un parādās baigā trepe sinusā/

----------


## osscar

biku palaboju:



augšējie grafiki bija uzņemti,  kad testēju 6n2p un tai pastiprinājuma koef. ir 2x lielāks, līdz ar ko  tā biku "šņāc" ar ausi pielienot pie tumbas var dzirdēt. To redz arī bildēs.





lūk 6n1p:

----------


## osscar

kamēr nav trafu kastes eksperimentēju ar visādām lampām ieejā. atkal pārliecinos, ka dažām fons un harmonikas atšķiras. dažām parādās 150hz  - citām nav. pagaidām klusākas - atkla 6cg7 importa. Papildus katodu  elektrolītus ( lētos samwha - ar 0.1 R esr - rubikoniem = 0.01 R apm ) nošuntēju ar 2,2 uf k73 no RRR 30 filtriem - taisnstūris uzreiz smukāks_(15 khz) ...jo lēto  1000uf C induktivitāte laikam biku nogāž augšas...



tāpat pamēģināju audifīlu dempferus - silikona riņķus - fons 100 un 50Hz par 0.5db kritās - tiesa labāk lapas likt vertikāli lai nevibrē + ir jēga paliktņus uz gumijas šeibām likt..


papildus samazināju baršanu no 280 vai 290V uz 260V (ar rezistoru crc filtrā) - izjeas lampām vieglāka dzīve, kaut izejas jauda samazinājās uz 8V RMS = kas vienāds ar 8W @ omi. pie 1Khz. Piems klipinga uz ekrāna. Nu jau skan2 diennaktis šādā režīmā, skan ļoti labi manām ausīm.

tādas būs gala varinats, tikai atkal būs jāķer mm...lai viss derētu..kā tas tracina..

----------


## sparns

pēc manas saprašanas neveiksmīgs transformatoru novietojums - barokļa magnetiskais lauks versts uz  izejniekiem, bet izejnieki "apstaro" jaudas lampas, ne ta?

----------


## Zigis

ja grib kompaktu aparātu, parasti jau nav daudz citu opciju, kā sagriezt trafus pa 90 gr. vienu pret otru, varbūt karam savs kalpaks nedaudz palīdz.

Ideali ir vai nu barošana atsevišķā korpusā, vai 3D, piemēram nelieli izejnieki var būt pagrabā, barošanas trafs augšā.

----------


## Isegrim

Plūsma vairāk/mazāk noslēdzas caur serdi. Trafiņu savstarpējais novietojums teju optimāls šai konstrukcijai. Ja vien iespējams, pirms galīgās trafiņu pieskrūvēšanas ieteicams eksperimentēt, tos pabīdot/pagrozot. Es gan pre-lampas attālinātu no tīkla transformatora, cik iespējams. Šīm pirkstlampām paneļi ar ekrāniem nav deficīts, tik tumsā tik smuki nespīdēs. Maza signāla gadījumos alumīnija ekrānos vēl iebāza permaloja cilindrus, kas darīja tos efektīvākus un palielināja masu (vibrāciju mazināšanai). Dažkārt pietiekami efektīva ir mīkstas lokšņu dzelzs vertikāla "starpsiena", kas ekranē transformatoru laukus, izveidojama vienkārši un nerada problēmas dzesēšanai.

----------


## Zigis

trafu savstarpējo izvietojumu var klausīties šādi, pirms stiprekļa būvēšanas. Izejnieku primāros (lielāka indukcija) pieslēdz kāda austiņu stiprekļa ieejai. Tīkliniekam pieslēdz kādu labu slodzi, piem izejas lampu kvēles, ieslēdz tīklā. Austiņās klausās tos 50Hz, ko izstaro tīklinieks un uztver izejnieku serdes. Bīda savstarpēji līdz klusakajiem iespējamajiem 50Hz.
Senos laikos, kad nebija austiņu pastiprinātāju, šito darījuši ar augstomīgajām ausīm un labu dzirdi.

----------


## Didzis

Eh, visam šitam kādreiz iets cauri, bet tagad dzīve neinteresanta :: . Pieslēdz datoram un uz spektra analizatora skaties- bīdi trafus kā gribas. Ja vecos laikos -60dB bija kruta, tad tagad dzenamies zem -100dB un ar ausi tur vairs neko nesaklausīsi. Diemžēl, tehnikas progress iet uz priekšu un vecās metodes vairs īsti neder.

----------


## osscar

nu man liekas, ka -100db nebūs bet -90 būtu ok. tagad kondensatori lēti...nav problēmu nogludināt pulsācijas, droseles gan tagad dārgas..kādreiz bija otrādi. Man patīk, kā ,šis vienkāršais 2 taknieks skan. baigi labs. Bass ar ir ok. Izejnieki gan biku ta ka par jaudigu - bet tas nāk tikai par labu, Jaudas trafs gan karst lidz 38 grādiem pec 7 h ...ar 2 kanāliem būs savi 60. Bet nu kāds ir - ar to jaiztiek.

----------


## Didzis

-100dB bija kā piemērs. Arī pie -90 nekādu fonu ar ausi vairs lāga saklausīt nevar, tapēc jāmēra ar spektra analizatoru. Kad es kādreiz magnetafonu taisīju, tad gan uz ausi regulēju antifona spoles ekrāna vadā. Nu jā, toreiz jau no lentas nāca -40dB troksnis un ja biški zemtā dabūja fonu, tad bija OK.

----------


## osscar

-40 lieka spar traku...pat vinilam bija mazāk - 70-80//

vēl ir mārketinga A weighted - tad vispār sanāk -120 jo apakakšas noņem  ::

----------


## osscar

man maketā nav ekranēto vadu + kā jau minēju kvēles iet  cauri pārējām detaļām. Gala varintā kvēli vilkšu pa perimetru - tad domājams 50Hz vajadzētu izskautrs pavisam. 100 biku paliks no barokļa domājams.  Kopumā lampa priekš savas vienkāršības skan neslikti  ::  salodēt var pa 30min ja ir visas detaļas...un dzelži.
tāds gala variants :



ieejas lampa anoda rezistors samazināts uz 220K-260K - jo tad ieejas lampa (6sn7/6cg7/6H8C)klipo simetriski pie 40V izejā. Kaut gan izejnieca atrāk aizrijas cik mērīju. C šunti atpaka\lsaitē atmetu, a šo trafu bez ir vislabāk.

----------


## JDat

Ir dzirdēts ka mazajām lampām taisa DC barošanu kvēlei. Labi tas vairāk mirofoniem, bet tik un tā. Košers.

----------


## osscar

nu kā jau teici - mic un riaa tas var noderēt - bet vajag papildus komponentus ...un ja ieejas lamap piem. uz kvēli aiziet 0.6A ( x2 ja stereo vai x4 ja divas lampas) - tāpat būs papildus siltums kaut kur jāliek....netiešās kvēles lampām , imho ja pareizi samontē kvēli - problēmas nav. jaudas pastūzim tas ir košers, tada arī ziejas lampas ar DC jābaro -šajā gadījumā nekas traks 2x 1,6A kvēle..bet ja 6c33C ar 2x 6.6 A ?,,,tad nav tik vienkārši. Vēl tas noder ja nav trafs uz 6.3V...vēl moderni ar impulsniekiem kvēles barot. šajā ampā varētu DC barošanu ierīkot - jo trafs 7.2 V - bet īsti nav ietas 2 Lmkām + jaudas traņiem /..

----------


## JDat

Un ja bez LMkām? Tikai labi filtrēts DC...

----------


## osscar

nu tad atkal C vajag daudz..kaut gan mazu  V nav dārgi...tad jāskatās cik tur ripple current + taisngrieža radītie AF pīķi....tad spečuki saka, ka parats AC labāks  ::

----------


## Zigis

Un vēl spečuki saka, ka pavirši filtrēts DC ir daudz sliktāks kā AC

----------


## Jurkins

Sorry par offtopic, bet nevienam audio...tam nav ienācis prātā kvēli barot ar piem. 400 MHz? ::  Nu tur skinefekts, tipa karsē tikai virsmu, kur tiem elektroniem jālido ārā... Varētu veselu jaunu teoriju safabricēt. Jeb vēl labāk gigahercos. Katodu no attāluma ar mikroviļņiem sildīt  :: . Vai pat ar lāzeru  :: !

----------


## Isegrim

> Nu tur skinefekts, tipa karsē tikai virsmu, kur tiem elektroniem jālido ārā


 Tiešas kvēles katodus tagad ārkārtīgi reti lieto.

----------


## Isegrim

Pastiprinātājam ar līnijas līmeņa jutību parasti pietiek ar AC kvēli, kas pareizi _jāsadrātē_ ar vīto pāri. Var mēģināt zemēt viduspunktu vai kādu līdzspriegumu uzmest.

----------


## RudeWolf

> Sorry par offtopic, bet nevienam audio...tam nav ienācis prātā kvēli barot ar piem. 400 MHz? Nu tur skinefekts, tipa karsē tikai virsmu, kur tiem elektroniem jālido ārā... Varētu veselu jaunu teoriju safabricēt. Jeb vēl labāk gigahercos. Katodu no attāluma ar mikroviļņiem sildīt . Vai pat ar lāzeru !


 Eddy Current austiņu pastiprinātājiem kvēle ir 40kHz AC. Mēļo, ka skanot labi un tā.

----------


## osscar

nu vēl lasīts, ka ar DC atrāk lampas izbeidzas..bet nu nez cik tur taisnība..tāpat saka ka auto spuldzes ar  DC trāk izdeg  ::  Bet nu 40Khz gan lieka sne šis ne tas,...ok ir aiz audio diapazona, bet nu tāpat,,tad labāk vēl augstākas F  ::

----------


## osscar

šodien vēl biku pietvījoju gu32 - samazināju otrā tīkla spriegumu līdz 240V , jo citādi bija jau  datasheet max 250V. papildus pamērīju atšķirību abās lampas pusēs - 2,4mA , nav daudz, bet pēc teorijas jābūt nullei, bet šai neko nevaru pieregulēt - jo katodi apvienoti. pamēģināšu citu izejnieci -redzēs kādas tur atšķirības citām gu32. JA nav balanss, tad teorētiski serede biku piesātinās + palielinās pāra harmonikas izejā. Pašlaik viena gu32 izkliedē kādus 17w @ 2x 33mA pie 247V anods-katods.

----------


## osscar

labotā shēma - ielodēju AC balansa poci - bija krājumos 2 10K, kurus priekš 6c33c savā laikā atsūtīja kanādietis - 
vajadzēja toreiz 1K, tos ar viņš pa velti atsūtīja  ::  tie tagad man noder. paralēli piekombinēju rezistorus lai var fāzgriezējam vienu plecu regulēt robežās no 24-29K +-. apmēram. Rezultātā lūram ekrānā oscilim uz 100Hz un skatamies lai nav kropļi sinusoīdā ceļot jaudu un ieregulējam tā - lai simteriski aizet ciet trafs /sinusoīda. Vēl var ar skaņu karti pieregulēt pēc 2H - kad tā  minimāla. tagad praktiski 2 H vairs nedominē. Sanāca, 25,6K standarta 27K vietā.

----------


## osscar

par cik šim detaļu salīdzinoši daudz - p2p smuki nesanāks + vietas maz  - izgatavoju pcb plati - vietas ekonomijas dēļ rezistorus izvietoju  vertikāli...cerams, ka vietas visam pietiks -tiesa dažas detaļas (piem.  tīkla rezistori un kondensatori ) būs pa tiešo pielodēti, jo tā ir  labāk.

----------


## osscar

viss sagatavots (un jācer, ka strādās)  :



atliek vēl sagaidīt sacaurumotās detaļas:
trafu korpusi būs vienā līmenī - vienam biku krāsas tonis savādāks, bet nu būs ok. atkal tracina, ka jēķer mm visos virzienos, cerams , ka būs ok.

----------


## Powerons

Atkal nevis lampinieks, bet kondensatornieks elektrolītnieks.
Nekas slikts ar to nebija domāts.

----------


## osscar

odien salodēju kvēli korpusā un pielaikoju , kas der un kas nē..var teikt fināla stadija:  








 led lampa dzīvē ir oranža - tāda pati , kā kvēle, fočuks to nespēj sagremot

----------


## Powerons

Nu izskatās, patiešām skaisti nostrādāts, droši vien ka skan arī labi,
tikai kāpēc tie elektrolīti paslēpti  ::

----------


## osscar

šis vēl neskan, nav viss salodēts..tagad vakarā besis..būs vairāk laika, tad nofinalizēšu. elektrolītus nav kur likt - tāpēc tie ir apakšā  ::  parādīšu iekšpusi, kad viss būs pabeigts.

----------


## Zigis

Pa soļiem tieši interesantāk skatīties ::  
piemēram tikai kvēle izvilkta, tad barošana, utt

----------


## osscar

iekšas:







vēl  viss nav sakārtots, bet strādā, kompakti baigi - pāris mm no  kondensatoriem līdz apakšas vākiem..apm 70 skrūves....svars 6-7 kg.,,lai  pieskrūvētu trafus un to vākus precīzi...aizgāja 6 stundas...tad  skrūves pa garu - traucē platei..tad nesakrīt ar coķiem..smagākais  mans  builds

----------


## Isegrim

He, tev vēl VEFā kaltās stangas saglabājušās!  ::  
Manas pēdējās salūza vēl pagājušajā gadsimtā.  :: 
Žēl, ka neiegādāju kādu duci; bija vērts.

----------


## osscar

baigi labās, tēvs no tranzitora savā laikā atstiepa  ::  laikam tā tas cehs saucās  ::  kur sigmas stellēja.pincete ar laba, arī no vefa.

vēl dažas bilžas:

----------


## osscar

pastūzis pa brīvdienām padzenāts pamatīgi. viss strādā, mēģināju samazināt fonu 50Hz ( 1.3mV ) - bez panākumiem, tas inducējas izejas trafos no jaudas trafa...fons ir pat tad kad lampas nav iespraustas...tātad cēlonis skaidrs. Risinājums - likt trafus tālāk, vai pamainīt izvērsuma leņķi - bet tas nav iespējams - maz vietas.  Uz 92db tumbām fons nav dzirdams vai traucējoš. Maketā tas bija zemāks. Bet tur trafi bija tālāk izvietoti. vēl ēbajā pasūtīju anti  magnetic foil...varbūt izdosies aptīt rafu kastes no iekšas un būs zemāks 50hz līmenis. Bet priekš tik kompakta būvējuma ir ok.

----------


## Isegrim

Neķer kreņķi! Bija laiki, kad uzskatīja - ja fons nav traucējošs metra attālumā no skaļruņa, tad O.K. 
'Foil'??? Plāns permalojs varētu līdzēt.

----------


## osscar

nav traucējošs , to var tik nojaust ja ausi  pie skaļruņa piebāž noņemot aizsargsietu. Vienkārši neņēmu vērā pamācību (kaut izvietoju trafus 90 grādos, vienu pret otru kā grāmatās raksta)- kad ieslēdz jaudas trafu un izejnieku nepievieno bet pie tā izejas tinuma pievieno milivoltmetru vai austiņas un tad groza /bīda trafu kur mazāki V vai fons austiņās. Bet man jau tāpat vietas nav īsti. Un škrobe, ka 6c33c , kur jaudas un trafi ir daudz niknāki...fons ir vien, 0.5mV. Tiesa tur jaudinieki ir Tori un tiem magnētiskais lauks ir daudz mazāks.

----------


## AndrisZ

> (kaut izvietoju trafus 90 grādos, vienu pret otru kā grāmatās raksta


 Trasfornatoru spolēm jābūt 90 grādos. Tev tā ir?

----------


## osscar

šādi man ir un tā grāmatās rāda, kaut protams trafu pagriežiet horizontāli būtu efektīvāk, bet tad kā to nostiprināt..:

----------


## Zigis

Horizontāli parasti stiprina ar tām pašām serdi savelkošajām 4 skrūvēm, paņemot garākas. Spoles daļai parasti izgriež caurumu, lai daļēji ieiet pagrabā. Tavā gadījumā droši vien pagrabs pārpildīts, var štukot uz kaut kādiem distanceriem. Vēl jautājums, vai smukais kalpaks lien virsū horizontāli.
Bet nu sākumā var vienkārši atskrūvēt un uzstutēt, paklausīties, pamērīt, vai ir efekts.

----------


## Isegrim

Šajā gadījumā, kad skrūves iet cauri serdei, tiešām ērti tā rīkoties. Vēl variants - visu _izejnieku_ nodzīt pagrabā, bet tad pēdējais dziļāks jātaisa.

----------


## osscar

uz augšu varētu mēģināt biku pacelt, bet nez vai tas palīdzēs. ienācās kaut kāda niķeļa sakausējuma lente, mēģināšu vēl pacīnīties. Priekš 6c33c ienācās šādi labie NOS soketi:



šie kā redzams lampas kāju apņem pilnībā un sokets praktiski mūžīgs. Kā saka zinātāji - čiana sokets velk gadu, krievu parastais - 2-3...pēc tam jāmaina. Ir vēl šāda tipa usa un jap teflonieki, bet tiem cena - 50EUR vai pat vairāk par gab  ::  . šiem  krievu forši, ka pini ir ar uzgriezni otrā pusē - tos var mainīt ja vajag un ja var dabūt viņus.

----------


## Isegrim

'Pini' ir lampai, šie, šķeltie, _kā reiz_ ir 'soketi'. Izskatās tiešām pulka drošāki; žēl, ka negadījās, kad pats ar 6C33C OTL idejām biju sakaitējies. Šad tad kādus 'uzmauceņus' varēja iegūt ШР-20 spraudņu mātītes izjaucot.

----------

